# Phasmid Eggs



## CoolMantid (Nov 29, 2011)

I am looking for any phasmid that eats eucalyptus leaves. Which I have plenty of. I am also curious if there is a website that carries these that i can trust.

Thanks


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 29, 2011)

its hard to find them because it is illegal


----------



## CoolMantid (Nov 29, 2011)

Should i post another one in the native walking stick section? I just one a phasmid. I want one that can eat eucalyptus leaves because I have a forest behind my house full of it.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 29, 2011)

You live in the USA most are federal/state law Illegal!


----------



## azn567 (Nov 29, 2011)

Isn't it illegal for us to keep ANY non-native mantis?


----------



## CoolMantid (Nov 29, 2011)

It is? I had no idea. Isnt it the same with mantises?


----------



## CoolMantid (Nov 30, 2011)

No more on this topic please. It was a mistake on my part. I did not know they were illegal and i regret posting this. I now know this and I would like to purchase native eggs.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 30, 2011)

good luck finding some, i have always been interested in these


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 4, 2011)

Since your available Eucalpytus isn't native to the US, native US phasmids have not evolved to feed on it, and won't.


----------

